
Apple iPad Pro review 2018: the fastest iPad is still an iPad - djug
https://www.theverge.com/2018/11/5/18062612/apple-ipad-pro-review-2018-screen-usb-c-pencil-price-features
======
josteink
Given theverge's historical tendency to love everything Apple, I can't tell if
that headline is supposed to be ironic or not.

So ofcourse I had to go check out the article. Could we be speaking about a
new and ultra-subtle form of click-bait? :)

